# Bin neu, und bräuchte Hilfe



## Mavockin (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo. 

Vor einigen Jahren  habe ich mir etwas vorreilig ein Bike gekauft. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Dirt bike, also mit Federung vorne um damit mit einigen Freunden im Wald fahren zu können (da ist ein Park aus Lehm usw. mit einigen guten Rampen etc.). Leider konnte ich mich nicht gedulden und habe mir beim lokalen Fahrradhändler ein ähnliches Bike gekauft, das allerdings keine Federgabel hat. Dementsprechend fiel mir das Rampenfahren auch ziemlich schwer. Was ich mir zugelegt hatte, war ein Street trial bike. Leider habe ich nach relativ kurzer Zeit das Bike auf den Dachboden gebracht, und bin nicht mehr damit gefahren (für fast über ein Jahr). Gestern habe ich es allerdings wieder runtergetragen, weil das Wetter so gut ist unf ich einfach wieder richtig Lust aufs fahren hatte. Ich übe gerade die grundlegenden Sachen, wie das auf der Stelle stehen und die Vorstufen zum Bunny hop. 
Allerdings fällt es mir ziemlich schwer den Lenker hoch genug zu bekommen, um zum Beispiel einen Wheelie zu machen. Auch schmerzen mir nach einiger Zeit die Handgelenke ziemlich heftig. Die Dirtbikes meiner Kumpel scheinen allerdings sehr viel leichter gewesen zu sein. Ist das normal für so ein  Trial bike? 
Was ich fragen wollte: Wie bekomme ich den Lenker höher? Soll ich einfach etwas kräftiger werden (was ich noch nicht wirklich bin) oder mach ich etwas falsch? Und wie kann ich dementsprechend die Schmerzen an den Handgelenken verringern? 
Und natürlich kann  ich auch einige ganz allgemeine, nützliche Tipps gebrauchen. Ich will das Street fahren ernsthaft anfangen, da ich endlich mal wieder ein ordentliches Hobby brauche. 

Für jegliche Hilfe schonmal danke im voraus!


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Mai 2017)

Was ist es denn für ein Rad? Das mit dem Lenker hochbekommen kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Meist hat es mit einer Gewichtsverlagerung des ganzen Körpers zu tun als mit Zerren am Lenker. Das beste ist es, wenn du dich dabei filmst und die Vids hier reinstellst. Habe ich am Anfang auch viel gemacht und um Hilfe gebeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (15. Mai 2017)

Erstmal willkommen und viel Spaß bei Deinem neuen Hobby.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich das mit den Schmerzen in den Handgelenken legen wird. Hatte ich bei meinen ersten Versuchen auch in den Knöcheln und den Daumen. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, Nico hilft wirklich gerne und gut, wenn Du Videoschnipsel machst. 
Ansonsten gute Lektüren für die Trialtechniken:
http://www.trashzen.com/
https://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/





Um ein Gefühl für die Gewichtsverlagerung beim VR lift zu bekommen, ist es am Anfang hilfreich erstmal einen Endo zu machen, dabei beide Bremsen zumachen und wenn das HR wieder runterkommt verlagerst Du Dein Gewicht nach hinten. Du musst gar nicht viel am Lenker ziehen, und das VR kommt wie bei einer Wippe von alleine hoch.


----------



## Mavockin (16. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps!


Was isses denn nun für ein Rad?


----------



## Mavockin (16. Mai 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Was isses denn nun für ein Rad?


Ich mach morgen einfach ein Paar Fotos und stell sie hier rein


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen einfach ein Paar Fotos und stell sie hier rein


?


----------



## Mavockin (25. Mai 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> ?


Haha ganz vergessen. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Haha ganz vergessen. Hier ein paar Bilder:


Mach doch mal ein gescheites Foto von der Seite... Kann es sein, dass das ein 24er BMX ist?


----------



## Mavockin (25. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Haha ganz vergessen. Hier ein paar Bilder:





niconj schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein gescheites Foto von der Seite... Kann es sein, dass das ein 24er BMX ist?


Ein 24er BMX? So was gibts? Hier eins von der Seite:


----------



## Mavockin (30. Mai 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein gescheites Foto von der Seite... Kann es sein, dass das ein 24er BMX ist?


Also was ist es denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Also was ist es denn jetzt?


Dirtbike. Geht auch bedingt zum Trialen, von der Geo her aber anders.


----------



## Raymond12 (30. Mai 2017)

Hast du auch einen Freecoaster drin?


----------



## Mavockin (31. Mai 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Hast du auch einen Freecoaster drin?


Was genau ist das?


----------



## Mavockin (31. Mai 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Dirtbike. Geht auch bedingt zum Trialen, von der Geo her aber anders.


Hmm aber ohne jegliche Federung...Also ist das Bike eher für Rampen gedacht?


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Mai 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Hmm aber ohne jegliche Federung...Also ist das Bike eher für Rampen gedacht?


Geht auch ja. Wenn du neu beim Trial bist, geht auch das um die Basics zu lernen.


----------



## Mavockin (1. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Geht auch ja. Wenn du neu beim Trial bist, geht auch das um die Basics zu lernen.


Wofür würdest du das Bike eher benutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Wofür würdest du das Bike eher benutzen?


Garnicht.  Ich bin noch nie ein Dirtbike gefahren, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es Trialiger ist als ein reines MTB.


----------



## Raymond12 (6. Juni 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Was genau ist das?


https://wikipedalia.com/index.php/Freecoaster
Damit kannst du auch Rückwärts rollen ohne mittreten zu müssen. Eigentlich ein BMX Teil. In Nikos Link zu deinem Fahrrad steht der mit in der Teileliste. Wie ein Freecoaster ganz genug funktioniert, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## D0wnhill (17. Juni 2017)

@niconj 
Wenn ich den Thread hier mal eben nutzen darf um ne Frage zu stellen:
Es gibt bei den Trial Bikes soviel ich gesehen habe welche mit Laufrädern in 24", 26" aber man findet im Netz auch teilweise welche mit 20".
Im bezug auf Körpergröße und was ich mal kurz testen durfte sagt mir 24" eigentlich zu was die Reifen angeht.
Hast du evtl. Links von Seiten die einem nen Überblick verschaffen was es so gibt ?
Hab so Seiten gefunden wie trialmarkt.de gefunden,aber irgendwie kommt die Seite mir tot vor...


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juni 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> @niconj
> trialmarkt.de gefunden,aber irgendwie kommt die Seite mir tot vor...


Lol... das ist DIE Seite hier in Dtl. Dann gibt es noch Tartybikes.co.uk in England, Trialshop.pl in Polen und trial-world.com in Dtl.


----------



## D0wnhill (18. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Lol... das ist DIE Seite hier in Dtl. Dann gibt es noch Tartybikes.co.uk in England, Trialshop.pl in Polen und trial-world.com in Dtl.



Hab ich mittlerweile rausgefunden 
Auch dass die 24er eher selten sind...
Was ich noch gefunden habe:
http://www.trendcycles.ch/shop/shop/index_noframes.php

Die haben auch bissel Auswahl.Einfach mal so für mich zum gucken was es da so gibt.


----------



## Raymond12 (19. Juni 2017)

Beschreib doch mal was du damit vorhast bzw. was du gerne können möchtest?


----------



## Mavockin (25. Juni 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Beschreib doch mal was du damit vorhast bzw. was du gerne können möchtest?


Wen meinste?


----------



## D0wnhill (25. Juni 2017)

Bin mal so frei und antworte darauf,wer auvh immer gemeint war...
Also mittlerweile habe ich bissel was ausprobiert und tendiere sogar eher zu nem BMX da ich damit glaube ich auch so was besser unterwegs bin,bzw mich abseits von sowas schneller damit bewegen kann.
Ich mag skateparks oder Spots wo man Kram machen kann,kann aber bisher nur bedingt kleine Jumps und fahre die Rampen entlang ( momentan nur mit einem Hardtail mtb ).Jetzt nicht in der Halfpipe oder so,nur bissel mit Schwung da durch und rumprobieren.
Und weil ich daran Fun habe und mir vorstellen könnte sowas weiter auszubauen,suche ich ein passendes Bike 
Arbeite mich da gerade bissel durch den Dschungel der Hersteller und was es technisch so zu beachten gibt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> ...


Naja... all diese Sachen kannst du auch mit einem Trial Bike machen. Ich habe den Skatepark auch für mich entdeckt aber mich dann doch gegen ein BMX entschieden, da ich dort auch gut mit dem Inspired unterwegs bin und darüber hinaus auch andere Sachen machen kann, die mit dem BMX nicht gehen.


----------



## D0wnhill (26. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... all diese Sachen kannst du auch mit einem Trial Bike machen. Ich habe den Skatepark auch für mich entdeckt aber mich dann doch gegen ein BMX entschieden, da ich dort auch gut mit dem Inspired unterwegs bin und darüber hinaus auch andere Sachen machen kann, die mit dem BMX nicht gehen.



Nee Bro,auf keinen Fall !
Bin die Tage nochmal mit nem Trial Bike gefahren...der GANG !
Auf Strecke unfahrbar für mich...Weißte hier bei uns in der City sind an verschiedenen Stellen Spots und kleine Parks.Und ich will im Sommer die Strecken dazwischen mit dem Bike auch fahren,also hin und her usw.
Und ich habe realisiert das mir das mit nem Trial Bike überhaupt keinen Fun macht  
Mit nem BMX kann ich aber fast normal fahren und auch richtig unterwegs sein.
Ich hatte erst noch ein Dirtbike mit ner Schaltung im Kopf,aber das ist mir dann doch zu nah an nem Hardtail.
Also nach Testen meinerseits wirds ein BMX debke ich,muss jetzt nur mal schauen was 
Trotzdem thx für dein Input ! Übrigens,hab mir mal Deinen Blog angeschaut.Coole Entwicklung haste da gemacht,props


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> ...


Ich fahre auch zwischen den Spots. Ja, der gang ist klein aber das stört mich nicht. Ich übe Manuals (der für mich schwierigste Trick bisher) und nutze den Weg.


----------



## D0wnhill (26. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch zwischen den Spots. Ja, der gang ist klein aber das stört mich nicht. Ich übe Manuals (der für mich schwierigste Trick bisher) und nutze den Weg.



Weißt du hier liegt das alles nicht unbedingt beeinander,also man muss teilweise 30min bis 1 Std oder länger von a nach b fahren,das ist mir 2 much.
Ich bin eh der Typ der gerne schnell unterwegs ist und agile Tricks mag,nicht soviel auf der Stelle hüpfen usw.
Ich habe mir das auch alles mal live ein bissel angeschaut und probiert,denke einfach für mich passt ein BMX eher.
Anfangs war ich sogar eher abgeneigt,aber nachdem ich mir das echt mal richtig angeguckt habe kam die Erleuchtung


----------



## Mavockin (26. Juni 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Weißt du hier liegt das alles nicht unbedingt beeinander,also man muss teilweise 30min bis 1 Std oder länger von a nach b fahren,das ist mir 2 much.
> Ich bin eh der Typ der gerne schnell unterwegs ist und agile Tricks mag,nicht soviel auf der Stelle hüpfen usw.
> Ich habe mir das auch alles mal live ein bissel angeschaut und probiert,denke einfach für mich passt ein BMX eher.
> Anfangs war ich sogar eher abgeneigt,aber nachdem ich mir das echt mal richtig angeguckt habe kam die Erleuchtung


Stimmt, BMX würd in deinem Fall ziemlich gut passen. Oder ein Longboard. Das kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Mavockin (26. Juni 2017)

Habt ihr Tipps für das Rampen-springen ohne jegliche Federung? Ich hab ne Starrgabel umd würd gern wissen was man mit einem komplett steifen Bike beim springen so beachten sollte


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juni 2017)

Mavockin schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps für das Rampen-springen ohne jegliche Federung? Ich hab ne Starrgabel umd würd gern wissen was man mit einem komplett steifen Bike beim springen so beachten sollte


Nix anderes als auch mit Federung.  Einfach üben. Erklären lässt sich das nicht.


----------



## Mavockin (26. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Nix anderes als auch mit Federung.  Einfach üben. Erklären lässt sich das nicht.


Dann mach ich mich mal ran


----------



## Dirtpaw2004 (21. November 2017)

Also ich würde die empfehlen, dass du deine Hände an den Lenker von oben hälst und nicht so nach unten drehst(so dass sie in einer Linie mit den Armen sind), eventuell musst du die Bremshebel noch verstellen.
Das sollte aber auf jeden Fall deine Schmerzen am Handgelenk mindern oder sogar weg machen!
LG


----------



## Raymond12 (21. November 2017)

Dirtpaw2004 schrieb:


> Also ich würde die empfehlen, dass du deine Hände an den Lenker von oben hälst und nicht so nach unten drehst(so dass sie in einer Linie mit den Armen sind), eventuell musst du die Bremshebel noch verstellen.
> Das sollte aber auf jeden Fall deine Schmerzen am Handgelenk mindern oder sogar weg machen!
> LG


Thread verwechselt oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Dirtpaw2004 (25. November 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Thread verwechselt oder habe ich was verpasst?


Auf Seite 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

